

Ask HN: How do I meet startup founders in SF? - scollins

I am visiting SF next week and will be there for a few days. During my stay, I would like to meet founders and developers and have interesting chat.<p>I have fairly good experience with cloud ops and scaling apps and stacks across datacenters. So I might be able to bring something to the table as well.<p>If any of you awesome people are available next week, coffee is on me :)
======
anonfunction
I'd suggest looking for an industry related meetup and attending. Another
suggestion would be to contact the startups in the city you know and love
directly. Send me an email, it's on my hn profile (as should yours)

